# 3 Point Hitch Setup



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

Another rookie question if I can impose again. When hooking up an implement to a 3 point hitch, given that there are 5 vertical holes on the tractor to attach the top link, which would be appropriate for a middlebuster (potato plow)?

Some videos have suggested the bottom hole would be more aggressive and would be used for plows or tillers and the top would be used for mowers and such. Some videos I've found stated the opposite. Is there a rule of thumb?

The tractor in question is a Mahindra 2638, but I would think that it's more a universal question. Some days I really want to join the 4H or something.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Right or wrong, here's my theory. If your top link is in the first (top) hole, the change in pitch of the implement when raising and lowering is at the minimum. That would be ideal for mowers or rear carriers, snow blowers etc., things that need to stay relatively level. 
As you move the top link down, the pitch changes, and so does the transfer of weight to the rear axle. If you have soft soil and are ploughing, you can use the lowest attachment hole, move the top link up slightly as the soil condition gets heavier. Mid range holes for Harrows, discs and that sort of implement.


----------

